# Bought a Sargent 1080 Combination Plane (like Stanley 45). Tips?



## jebbylawless (Dec 31, 2008)

I just won a Sargent 1080 combination plane on eBay. It is similar to the Stanley 45. 










I am cleaning it up and sharpening the cutters but I'm kindof a newbie and could use some tips/techniques on how to use combo planes properly in different cutting situations (making sashes, using the splitter, setting tongue and grooves, stopped rabbets and dados, etc...). I'm even looking for basic setup info. Any suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not too much help, maybe someone else will chime in with hands on experience with that particular tool. I did find the manual though if you don't have it. http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/sargent/1080-85.pdf


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Lee Valley Tools carry reprints of old books. Among their reprints is a manual for a Stanley 45. I bought one because I have a Stanley 45 I picked up many years ago. You might want to get this book as well. I think it would be very helpful, given the obvious similarities.

Gerry


----------



## shopsmithtom (Nov 3, 2009)

When I bought a Stanley 45, I googled around for a while & found a place to download a free copy of the manual. If I remembered the site I'd tell you, but they're out there & pretty easy to find. As to use, try the google thing for that, too. I got a pretty good start on its use that way. The rest is practice. It actually works pretty slick if it's sharp. Have fun. -SST


----------

